# IPAD 2 et Siri et google map



## afif_steve (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
1)avez vous une idée si apple va permettre d'utiliser Siri sur ipad2 et non le nouveau ipad?? 2)est ce que google va developper une application google map pour IOS comme elle a fait pour YouTube??  

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2012)

Lis les news de "igénération" et tu auras les réponses que nous pourrions te faire !
Il faut quand même pas exagérer !


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

afif_steve a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 1)avez vous une idée si apple va permettre d'utiliser Siri sur ipad2 et non le nouveau ipad??



Non.



afif_steve a dit:


> 2)est ce que google va developper une application google map pour IOS comme elle a fait pour YouTube??
> 
> Merci



Oui, mais pas dans un futur proche (tu peux neanmoins l'utiliser via Safari).


----------

